# Moderators, former, and recognition



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Through the years this forum has been well served by the continuing work of many moderators, and also another administrator who have volunteered their time to do the job.

Although there are the occasional WTF decisions, it can never be doubled they are 100% dedicated to supporting the continued growth of the forum for members, while the rest of us can just cruise along getting some enjoyment.

In recent months the original founder and first administrator posted a topic, and although his work set the friendly tone and format for today's forum it is likely that 50% of the existing members would not have had a clue to his past involvement and nothing to indicate who he was, and the same applies to any other former mods who still pop in occasionally.

Sitting on the Gold Coast broadwater I watched a couple of boats go by flying the pennants of a past commodore to acknowledge their past work for their clubs and thought something similar may work on the forum by way of the ranking under the members avatar ... and knowing the rank is also permanently visible when looking in the list of members.

Think any long term recognition should only occur if the member has held a mod position for a minimum of 18 months, and on leaving it be optional for them to decline the ranking if they choose and just resume the normal post count ranking.

Suitable prefixes might include ... retired, previous, past, former, ex, or any other suggestion, and might also be in a special colour.

What are you thoughts? ...... and tick the poll somewhere


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep, good idea.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I like Ret'd Mod.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Retired sounds a little more distinguished than the others


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't they put former moderators in to the witness protection program and give them entirely new identities?
I vote Ret'd.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Deposed Moderator?
De-moderatored?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was told you had to stay a mod until you went on carousel.
Go Logan.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Retired is fine if they've retired. What if they've been relieved of their duties, which I'm sure hasn't happened but....


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I got told the only way we could leave was in a box. :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it's a good idea. Htere are some blokes on here that work tirelessly for the entertainment of all of us and should be recognised forever. how about 'Mod Edit' though. :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bill Clinton


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Wasmod

Modex

Donetime

Hasbeen

Didalot

Modgone

Maybe instead of a gold fish, they get a picture of a gold watch.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dubya


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Well...as a moderator on another forum (completely different topic) I couldn't help but go for Junglefisher's solution. Onya JF. :lol: As an ordinary, low-caste member of this forum (how's the serenity?) I rather like Nezevic's suggestion. Are they former mods because they got tired, went mad, or just capsized? And should that make a difference to how we address them? Would the moderators prefer that we simply voted on one of the suggestions originally put forward and stop stuffing around? But then, they knew perfectly well we'd stuff around, so that question is actually irrelevent. Enough rambling...next suggestion?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> Moderator in exile.
> 
> Like idi amin.


Idi admin?


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

whatever is chosen - it is good to recognise volunteer effort - appreciated


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Calling them "not required" is a bit harsh Dodge :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Being an ex mod in about 15 different forums in yrs gone by I prefer to become anonymous and create a new user profile that has no bearing with previous roles. I do not wish for recognition nor do I want to be remembered as a one time moderator. Matter of fact I still contribute to a few forums I was mod on even though nobody links me with previous roles.

I reckon if they have served the site well enough then you could offer them some form of status, but i would not enforce any link to being a moderator in that title.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe some of the past mods that have contributed greatly to the forum could just have legend status, that is what it was created for and do we need anything different.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

On e you've been a member long enough you get to know who's who anyway and the title makes no difference other than as recognition for the ex-mod themselves


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've tried to rid myself of this moderators curse for years. Nobody told me that being a mod meant that I'd give up my ability to catch fish. Thats my excuse anyway :lol:

FYI -most ex-mods give up their positions as they simply don't have the time or inclination to continue, they secure sponsorships/have conflict of interest or they don't like some of the tasks associate with moderating (its not all gold limos and lobster lunches you know ;-)). Some disappear from the site never to be seen again, and most stay around and continue to contribute positively. Whenever a mod hangs up their diamond encrusted platimun mod jacket they are usually advised that they are welcome back whenever they choose and several mods have given up their roles, yet come back a year or 2 later.

I don't think we've had too many situations where mods have been taken out the back and shot, although allegedly there are reports of a few tombstones in Scotts backyard :shock:

As others have said, I know the efforts of all past and current moderators are sincerely appreciated by all members. As with any group of volunteers, we all bring different strengths/weaknesses and opinions to the table. We dont always agree on every decision however we do all work under the common theme of doing the best we can for AKFF and its membership and we work on a group majority.

The list of ex-mods is actually pretty short. Most guys stay on long-term which I think says a lot about the nature of the site and the relaxed attitude. I'm happy to bestow a title on ex-mods but most of these guys are fairly humble and I'm not sure whether they'd want it however in the meantime - a big thanks to all ex-mods (that I can recall - I'm sure theres a few I've left out ...oops)

Occy
Peril
HairyMick
Gatesy
Kraley
Paffoh
Lazybugger
PCSolutionman
yakfishnlegend


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm hoping Davey will seriously unleash on the debating front now that he doesn't have to set an example of any kind.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Remodel-erator


----------



## pc750 (Jan 22, 2011)

RIP Mod


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Not so mod.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Like it.

Has bin ?


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

I think they deserve some good recignition given the time they give up for the forum.


----------

